# vmware-server

## pieter_parker

das eine fuehrt immer zum anderen, wie schon so oft...

ich wollte vorhin mein iptables script benutzen, es lief nicht mehr weil warum auch immer

ich habe gelesen das man im kernel dazu jetzt seit neustem erst einiges aktivieren muss damit es wieder funktioniert

genkernel --menuconfig all

  networking -> networking options -> network packet filtering (replaces ipchains)

dort habe ich alles mit * gemacht was mir wichtig erschien

kernel gebaut, dann den kernel gebootet

dann vmware-config.pl gemacht 

jetzt wollte ich eine vmware maschiene starten die vorhin noch lief und nun sehe ich im syslog nur noch sowas hier und die vmware maschiene schliest sich im vmware-server-console einfach

```

Oct  8 20:20:11 server xinetd[17279]: START: vmware-authd pid=20921 from=192.168.0.7

Oct  8 20:20:11 server vmware-authd[20921]: login from 192.168.0.7 as root

Oct  8 20:20:11 server xinetd[17279]: EXIT: vmware-authd status=0 pid=20921 duration=0(sec)

Oct  8 20:20:20 server /dev/vmnet: open called by PID 20925 (vmware-vmx)

Oct  8 20:20:20 server /dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

Oct  8 20:20:20 server /dev/vmmon[20934]: host clock rate change request 0 -> 19

Oct  8 20:20:20 server xinetd[17279]: START: vmware-authd pid=20937 from=192.168.0.7

Oct  8 20:20:20 server xinetd[17279]: START: vmware-authd pid=20938 from=192.168.0.7

Oct  8 20:20:20 server vmware-authd[20937]: login from 192.168.0.7 as root

Oct  8 20:20:20 server xinetd[17279]: EXIT: vmware-authd status=0 pid=20937 duration=0(sec)

Oct  8 20:20:20 server vmware-authd[20938]: login from 192.168.0.7 as root

Oct  8 20:20:20 server xinetd[17279]: EXIT: vmware-authd status=0 pid=20938 duration=0(sec)

Oct  8 20:20:24 server /dev/vmmon[20934]: host clock rate change request 19 -> 83

Oct  8 20:20:30 server skb_over_panic: text:f8fdb90b len:60 put:60 head:c262ac4e data:c262ac00 tail:c262ac00 end:c262ac60 dev:<NULL>

Oct  8 20:20:30 server ------------[ cut here ]------------

Oct  8 20:20:30 server kernel BUG at <bad filename>:50307!

Oct  8 20:20:30 server invalid opcode: 0000 [#4]

Oct  8 20:20:30 server SMP

Oct  8 20:20:30 server Modules linked in: vmnet parport_pc vmmon pppoe pppox ppp_async ppp_generic slhc crc_ccitt pcspkr tulip tg3 rtc lpfc megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm aacraid sx8 DAC960 cciss cpqarray 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptfc scsi_transport_fc mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x sim710 53c700 qla1280 imm parport dmx3191d sym53c8xx qlogicfas408 aha152x aha1740 BusLogic aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg nfs lockd sunrpc jfs raid10 raid1 raid0 dm_mirror dm_mod pdc_adma sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise libata sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage usbhid ehci_hcd usbcore

Oct  8 20:20:30 server CPU:    0

Oct  8 20:20:30 server EIP:    0060:[<c0305d35>]    Tainted: PF     VLI

Oct  8 20:20:30 server EFLAGS: 00013296   (2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #1)

Oct  8 20:20:30 server eax: 00000071   ebx: f79a9a80   ecx: 00000000   edx: ffffff8f

Oct  8 20:20:30 server esi: f5ceb800   edi: 0000003c   ebp: c262ac12   esp: f68b2f28

Oct  8 20:20:30 server ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Oct  8 20:20:30 server Process vmware-vmx (pid: 20934, threadinfo=f68b2000 task=dfef2a70)

Oct  8 20:20:30 server Stack: c03ae5f5 f8fdb90b 0000003c 0000003c c262ac4e c262ac00 c262ac00 c262ac60

Oct  8 20:20:30 server c0395334 f8fdb913 f79a9a80 0000003c f8fdb90b dfcd6e00 b0c09000 f68b2fa4

Oct  8 20:20:30 server 0000003c c014dad5 f5ceb800 dfcd6e00 b0c09000 0000003c dfcd6e00 fffffff7

Oct  8 20:20:30 server Call Trace:

Oct  8 20:20:30 server <f8fdb90b>   <f8fdb913>

Oct  8 20:20:30 server <f8fdb90b>   <c014dad5>

Oct  8 20:20:30 server <c014e0a3>   <c0102717>

Oct  8 20:20:30 server Code: 98 00 00 00 ff b0 94 00 00 00 ff b0 90 00 00 00 ff b0 8c 00 00 00 ff 74 24 1c ff 70 60 ff 74 24 28 68 f5 e5 3a c0 e8 a8 19 e1 ff <0f> 0b 83 c4 24 c3 55 57 56 53 83 ec 14 8b 44 24 28 8b 6c 24 30

Oct  8 20:20:30 server EIP: [<c0305d35>]  SS:ESP 0068:f68b2f28

Oct  8 20:20:30 server <7>/dev/vmmon[20933]: host clock rate change request 83 -> 0

Oct  8 20:20:30 server vmmon: Had to deallocate locked 17656 pages from vm driver f6ef0000

Oct  8 20:20:30 server vmmon: Had to deallocate AWE 2966 pages from vm driver f6ef0000

```

mein iptables script funktioniert jetzt wieder, dafuer vmware-server nicht mehr

kein guter tausch .. garnicht gut

----------

## tuxian

Mach ein "make clean" und baue deinen Kernel neu.

Dann nochmals die vmware-Module neu bauen (mit vmware-config.pl).

----------

## pieter_parker

wie..wo

muss ich das machen/eingeben

"make clean"

???

----------

## pieter_parker

cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

genkernel all

reboot

vmware-config.pl

hab ich gemacht

hat funktioniert

aber woran lag der fehler jetzt .. was war dem da quer gewesen?!

----------

## pieter_parker

..

jetzt laufen die vmware maschienen

aber das netzwerk noch nicht richtig

die vmware kisten nutzen das vmnet0 und das mit eth3 im server gebrueckt

die vmware maschienen koennen sich untereinander anpingen, aber nicht den vmware-server host und auch keine andere ip, die vmware kisten koennen nur sich gegenseitig anpingen .. und ich weiss nicht warum

jedesmal das gleiche beim vmware einrichten .. irgendwas mach ich immer falsch am anfang

..das ist sicher ne einfache sache woran es liegt, nur ich find es nicht - hat jemmand eine idee?

----------

## pieter_parker

funktionieren vmware maschienen aus einem vmware-gsx-server in einem gentoo vmware-server??

laufen tun sie bei mir, untereinander anpingen koennen sie sich auch .. aber alles was ausserhalb der vmware ist nicht erreichbar

----------

## pieter_parker

hab eine neue vmware maschiene installiert .. aber genau das gleiche, auch kein netzwerk zum host oder zu anderen rechner

hat denn keiner einer eine oder zwei ideen??!?!?!?!?!?

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich vmware anschmeisse...

```

/etc/init.d/vmware start

Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   Starting VMware virtual machines...                                 done

```

im syslog...

```

Oct  9 13:31:11 server vmmon: no version magic, tainting kernel.

Oct  9 13:31:11 server /dev/vmmon[19045]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

Oct  9 13:31:11 server /dev/vmmon[19045]: Module vmmon: initialized

Oct  9 13:31:11 server vmnet: no version magic, tainting kernel.

Oct  9 13:31:11 server /dev/vmnet: open called by PID 19076 (vmnet-bridge)

Oct  9 13:31:11 server /dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

Oct  9 13:31:11 server /dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

Oct  9 13:31:11 server bridge-eth3: enabling the bridge

Oct  9 13:31:11 server bridge-eth3: up

Oct  9 13:31:11 server bridge-eth3: already up

Oct  9 13:31:11 server bridge-eth3: attached

```

wenn ich vmware stope

```

/etc/init.d/vmware stop

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

```

im syslog..

```

Oct  9 13:31:36 server /dev/vmmon[19097]: Module vmmon: unloaded

Oct  9 13:31:36 server bridge-eth3: down

Oct  9 13:31:36 server bridge-eth3: detached

```

ich verstehe nicht warum ich sich nur die vmwaes gegenseitig anpingen koennen aber sonst nichts, nichtmal den host

so sieht meine net datei in /etc/conf.d aus

```

config_eth0=( "null" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0="benutzername"

password_ppp0="passwort"

pppd_ppp0=(

        "updetach"

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

          )

config_eth2=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

config_eth3=( "192.168.3.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.3.255" )

config_eth4=( "null" )

```

( eth1:dsl _ eth2:lan _ eth3:vmware )

muss dort noch was dazu damit es mit den vmwares funktioniert?!Last edited by pieter_parker on Mon Oct 09, 2006 1:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tuxian

Routing bzw. Masquerading aktiviert??

```
    # Routing

    echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 2> /dev/null

    # Masquerading

    iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, das ist an .. aber ich kann ja noch nicht mal die eth3 mit der ip 192.168.3.1 anpingen, das ist ja der gateway fuer die vmwares ..und komischerweise kann keine der vmwares den gateway anpingen oder erreichen - und ich weiss nicht warum ich weiss auch nicht was ich noch ausprobieren soll

----------

## tuxian

Ist eth3 eine eigene Netzwerkkarte des vmware-Servers?

----------

## pieter_parker

ich hab eine onboard, und eine adaptec4 port netzwerkkarte drin

insgesamt 5 karten, von eth0 bis eth4

an eth1 haengt das dsl

an eth2 das lan

und an eth3 wollte ich wie bis vor kurzem im debian auch die vmware maschienen gebrueckt dran haengen

der rest .. unbenutzt, nichts angeschlossen

----------

## tuxian

Was ist jetzt gerade an eth3 angeschlossen?

Wenn das nur für vmware ist dann wäre wohl eth2:0 besser!

----------

## pieter_parker

an eth0 ist nichts angeschlossen

an eth1 steckt das dsl modem

an eth2 steckt das kabel was zum switch/restlichen lan geht ..

an eth3 ist nichts angeschlossen, es steckt kein kabel dran

an eth4 ist auch nichts angeschlossen

im debian frueher hab ich dem vmware-config.pl gesagt das es vmnet0 mit eth3 bruecken soll, und in den vmware maschienen hab ich allen vmnet0 eingestellt und jedem eine andere ip vergeben

warum soll ich das jetzt im gentoo auf eth2 bruecken wo das lan dran haengt? ich wollte das schon etwas von einander getrennt halten

??

----------

## tuxian

eth3 hat den Status "down" wenn kein Kabel angesteckt ist.

Daher wird das nicht funktionieren.

Poste auch mal die Ausgabe von ifconfig!

Wie sollte das denn funktionieren wenn du vmware sagst dass eth3 der GW sein soll aber kein NW-Kabel angeschlossen ist?

Du willst ein Brücke ins Nirvana machen.

```
z.b. LAN-Clients---Kabel--eth2<<<---->>>eth3---Kabel---andere Clients.
```

In dem Fall kannst du natürlich eine Brücke machen.

Aber nicht so:

```
LAN-Clients---Kabel----eth2<<<---->>>eth3----KEIN---Kabel

                                                            ^

                                                            |

                                                        vmware-Clients
```

Gib eth2:0 192.168.3.1 als IP, die vmware-Maschinen sind ja dann nach wie vor in einem anderen Netz.

----------

## pieter_parker

aber guckma .. wenn ich vmware anwerfe

```

/etc/init.d/vmware start

Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   Starting VMware virtual machines...                                 done 

```

sehe ich sowas im syslog

```

Oct  9 13:31:11 server vmmon: no version magic, tainting kernel.

Oct  9 13:31:11 server /dev/vmmon[19045]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

Oct  9 13:31:11 server /dev/vmmon[19045]: Module vmmon: initialized

Oct  9 13:31:11 server vmnet: no version magic, tainting kernel.

Oct  9 13:31:11 server /dev/vmnet: open called by PID 19076 (vmnet-bridge)

Oct  9 13:31:11 server /dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

Oct  9 13:31:11 server /dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

Oct  9 13:31:11 server bridge-eth3: enabling the bridge

Oct  9 13:31:11 server bridge-eth3: up

Oct  9 13:31:11 server bridge-eth3: already up

Oct  9 13:31:11 server bridge-eth3: attached 

```

und das sieht fuer mich nach gebrueckt aus, ausserdem ist die karte ja nicht down, bei ifconfig steht sie gelistet

```

eth3      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:00:D1:1F:5A:40

          inet Adresse:192.168.3.1  Bcast:192.168.3.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:2 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 Basisadresse:0x2000

```

----------

## tuxian

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an deinem iptables-Skript.

Hast es schon mal genauso funktioniert?

Eventuell fehlt dir das:

```
    # LAN-Zugriff auf eth3

    iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -i eth3 -j ACCEPT

```

----------

## pieter_parker

das iptables script ist das gleiche wie damals im debian mit dem vmware-gsx-server, und wenn wuerde ich es in den log files sehen wenn da irgendwas irgendwohin versucht zu verbinden

ich hab nur die mac adressen der vmware-maschienen in dem iptables script den neuen mac adressen angepasst, vmware-server hatte die mac adressen der vmware maschienen geaendert

ich hab auch schon eine neue vmware maschiene installiert weil ich dachte das die vom vmware-gsx inkompatibel zum vmware-server sein koennten, aber genau das gleiche problem .. nix netzwerk, nur untereinander koennen sich die vmware maschienen erreichen - irgendwie sehr komisch das ganze

----------

## tuxian

Ich bin auch von vmware-gsx-server auf vmware-server umgestiegen, allerdings war vorher auch schon gentoo installiert.

Ist wirklich komisch.

Wie man an deiner Ausgabe von ifconfig sehen kann geht ja kein einziges Byte über eth3.

Also nehme ich an dass es an iptables liegt.

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich 

```

ping 192.168.3.1

```

mache... muesste sich doch was tun bei rx bytes und tx bytes bei ifconfig bei eth3, oder?

```

eth3      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:00:D1:1F:5A:40

          inet Adresse:192.168.3.1  Bcast:192.168.3.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:2 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 Basisadresse:0x2000

```

seltsammerweise tut sich da nichts wenn ich vom server die 192.168.3.1 anpinge, bei rx und tx bytes keine veraenderung

----------

## pieter_parker

tuxian

wie sieht deine net datei in /etc/conf.d aus??!

----------

## tuxian

Bin gerade nicht zuhause.

Aber im Prinzip wie deine.

Auch bei einem ping müsste man ein paar Bytes sehen.

eth1 ist bei mir die NW-Karte fürs Modem.

eth0 ist mit dem Switch fürs LAN verbunden.

Nur sind bei mir die vmware-Maschinen im gleichen Netz wie die anderen Clients (192.168.0.x).

eth0 und eth1 habe ich wie du in der /etc/conf.d/net eine fixe IP zugeordnet.

Die vmware-Maschine bekommen vom dhcp-Server der unter Linux läuft eine IP-Adresse. 

Probiere es halt mal mit eth2:0 bzw. eth2.

Du brauchst sowie keine reale NW-Karte für die vmware-Maschinen!

----------

## pieter_parker

ich weiss das keine hardware netzwerkkarte erforderlich ist .. hab die adaptec karte mit den 4ports nun mal drin im rechner ..

so, hab grad einen reserve pc an den kabeln hergezogen und ihn auf die ip eingestellt die eine der vmware maschienen hat, 192.168.3.16 und via cross kabel an die eth3 im server angeschlossen

ich kann vom server mit der eth3 die die ip 192.168.3.1 hat den herbeigezgenen pc der die 192.168.3.16 hat anpingen, und umgekehrt auch .. das heisst iptables ist oke .. es muss also woanders dran liegen

gibt es ein netzwerk tool um genauer herraus zufinden woran es liegt?!?

weil das kann ja nicht sein das kein bridged netzwerk geht mit dem vmware-server

mich wundert das vmware es beim starten anzeigt .. das es gebrueckt wird, aber dann trotzdem nicht funktioniert .. oder nicht richtig funktioniert

was mir noch aufgefallen ist .. als der pc per cross kabel angeschlossen war, hat er traffic gemacht der bei ifconfig zusehen ist

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## tuxian

Hast du bei den Guest-Systemen auch Bridged als NW-Modus gewählt?

----------

## pieter_parker

ja

natuerlich

was sonst

hab auch versucht was passiert wenn ich custon waehle und dann dort vmnet0 waehle

beides erfolglos

wie kann ich rausfinden woran es liegt das die vmwares sich gegenseitig erreichen aber nicht den host??

----------

## pieter_parker

bei nem restart von vmware sagt er mir das es gebrueckt ist...

```

==> /var/log/messages <==

Oct  9 19:32:16 server /dev/vmmon[19627]: Module vmmon: unloaded

Oct  9 19:32:16 server bridge-eth3: down

Oct  9 19:32:16 server bridge-eth3: detached

Oct  9 19:32:18 server vmmon: no version magic, tainting kernel.

Oct  9 19:32:18 server /dev/vmmon[19673]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

Oct  9 19:32:18 server /dev/vmmon[19673]: Module vmmon: initialized

Oct  9 19:32:18 server vmnet: no version magic, tainting kernel.

Oct  9 19:32:18 server /dev/vmnet: open called by PID 19704 (vmnet-bridge)

Oct  9 19:32:18 server /dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

Oct  9 19:32:18 server /dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

Oct  9 19:32:18 server bridge-eth3: enabling the bridge

Oct  9 19:32:18 server bridge-eth3: up

Oct  9 19:32:18 server bridge-eth3: already up

Oct  9 19:32:18 server bridge-eth3: attached

```

warum funktioniert es aber nicht?!?!?!?!?!

wie kann ich sehen wo da was nicht stimmt!?!?!?!?!??!

----------

## tuxian

Probier mal:

```
ethtool -K eth3 tx off

ethtool -K eth3 sg off

ethtool -K eth3 tso off
```

Probier auch mal einfach mit einem Kabel von eth3 auf den Switch zu gehen!

Schau so aus als liegt es daran dass kein Kabel angeschlossen ist!

----------

## pieter_parker

habs mit dem kabel an der eth3 schon versucht, unveraendert

was ich wie gesagt komische finde ist das sich der trafic nicht erhoeht wenn ich die 192.168.3.1 anpinge die ja eth3 ist

```

server ~ # ethtool -K eth3 tx off

Cannot set device tx csum settings: Operation not supported

server ~ # ethtool -K eth3 sg off

Cannot set device scatter-gather settings: Operation not supported

server ~ # ethtool -K eth3 tso off

Cannot set device tcp segmentation offload settings: Operation not supported

```

kommt da dann nur ..

----------

## tuxian

Hast du es jetzt schon mal testweise mit eth2 und eth2:0 probiert (eth2:0 musst du vorher eine IP zuweisen)?

----------

## pieter_parker

mit eth2 hab ich es probiert .. mit dem selben ergebnis, funktioniert

mit eth2:0 weiss ich nicht wie das funktionieren soll, wo ist denn das eth?!

----------

## tuxian

Einfach ein 

```
ifconfig eth2:0 192.168.3.1
```

 eingeben!

Dann bei vmware-config.pl eth2:0 eingeben!

----------

## pieter_parker

danke das du versucht hast mir zuhelfen, du warst der einzigste ..

ich habs aufgegeben.. keine lust mich damit weiter rumzuschlagen .. am ende kommt doch nichts bei raus, nur zeit geht verlohren

ich hab es jetzt per hostonly gemacht .. das funktioniert wenigstens

----------

